# Claritin for pregnant dogs?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

My friend has a pregnant heeler and asked me to ask all of you if you can give Claritin to pregnant dogs. She asked her vet, but he has never heard of it before, so didn't want to recommend it either way. Thanks for any answers you might have.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't heard of it used in dogs but I can say that my human pregnant friend was advised by her doctor to not take any allergy pills... which is why she hasn't visited my house in the past 37 weeks!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, I told her she probably shouldn't. Her poor dog has allergies and she's scratched at herself so bad it's raw, but apparently can't get a bandage to stick. I told her she should try a cone, but she's so close to giving birth that she doesn't want to stress her out.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

A fellow dog lover recommended Claritin instead of benedryl to me recently for Joey. When I discussed it with my vet, she advised that although they had held great hopes that claritin would help dogs w/ allergies, found that it did not. I've got Joey on several meds right now and after we get his skin issue under control, she recommended benadryl. Hopefully the vet might be able to help with something that would not harm?


----------

